# '67 heater core



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

Second post for me. Probably more to come. My step-father had a '67 GTO and he passed away this year. It's now my mothers and I'm, by default, tasked with maintaining it. I'm trying to find out what's the best place to buy a new heater core and possibly the heater box. The car has been in storage and he ran it 2 years ago but not since. I went to look it over and found a nice puddle on the passengers floor. Pulled the heater core out (!!!) and it's been leaking and the box is corroded too. Need to find parts. Do you guys have certain places that are good suppliers of parts? I found a core at Chicago Muscle Car Parts for $45.00 and it shows the box as used but no price. Is the $45 a fair price? Any ideas on the box? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

First......welcome to the forum.......:cheers
The price for the heater core is fair, provided it's a quality piece. As far as the box, is it corroded thru ? If it's just surface rust, have it bead blasted and paint it. Otherwise, used heater boxes turn up for sale quite often as they are the same for other models as well. There are many thousands of them out there. The price of a replacement one will vary on the condition but I don't think I'd pay more than $50-60 for a nice one.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which heater box, on the firewall in the engine compartment or the one under the dash? I have a non A/C box for for the engine compartment. You will also need a new gasket kit, I buy most of my parts from The Parts Place


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i have a complete unit out of a 65 that should fit-non ac heater box, core, blower motor etc that needs nothing everything works fine all actuators move smoothly,motor spins effortlessly, just a little bit of surface rust inside the box I took it out because i went with a vintage air ac system- I'll sell it for $75 + shipping pm if interested


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'65 is different. I know because I'm doing some cable repair on my '67, and I was looking at my '65 as a reference, and they are not the same. '66 will work, though.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks- i thought they were all same 64-67


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I may be able to clean up the box. I'll try that first. 

Can't get ahold of Chicago Muscle Car. The Parts Place has a core for $60. I'm also trying to find the pad that is directly above the heater box. This one came out in three pieces and a bunch of smaller ones. Pretty shot. Parts Place called in the firewall pad but I would guess that's the seal from the box to the firewall. What would be the correct name for it so I could ask them?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Crikker said:


> I think I may be able to clean up the box. I'll try that first.
> 
> Can't get ahold of Chicago Muscle Car. The Parts Place has a core for $60. I'm also trying to find the pad that is directly above the heater box. This one came out in three pieces and a bunch of smaller ones. Pretty shot. Parts Place called in the firewall pad but I would guess that's the seal from the box to the firewall. What would be the correct name for it so I could ask them?


Eastwood has some very good products to spray on light rust that stops it from getting worse and is paintable. If you don't have access to a sand blaster, I recommend using the rust stop first.

There are 2 pads in that area. If it lays on the firewall behind the heater box, inside, it should be the firewall pad. If it is the fiberglass type insulation that was originally glued up under the dash. It's the dash insulation. Here's a pic of a firewall pad for reference. It goes all the way across to the steering column.


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Too Many Projects. I emailed them back with that description. Hope they have it.


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I received the heater core, cleaned up the box and repainted it. Doesn't look half bad. 

I still can't find the dash insulation. The Parts Place sent me a one piece fiberglass insulation kit. It's 4" wide by 2 ft long and it's 1 inch thick. The stuff I pulled out of there was real thin (1/2" maybe) and was punched through with, what I'm assuming, are the shapes of the parts under the dash. I can't find a good parts picture but if you guys could look at this site, 

Chicago Muscle Car Parts - 1967 GTO/LeMans

and under Heater Parts, there is a Underdash Insulation Kit (3 piece) #7 that I think may be what I'm searching for. Does anyone have any good links to a picture breakdown of the insulation? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want the insulation that was behind the heater box #12, then you want the firewall pad #6.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

have you tried your local auto part house for the heater core.some places still carry certain parts.if not the gto vendors have them


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

The piece I'm looking for is above #12. It fell down whilst taking out the box.


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of the insulation that I had pulled out. It looks like it runs the width of the car, above the firewall insulation. Hard to tell but it's about an inch thick.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Crikker said:


> Here's a few pictures of the insulation that I had pulled out. It looks like it runs the width of the car, above the firewall insulation. Hard to tell but it's about an inch thick.


Your links don't work...email them to me and I can post them. Click on my username and a drop down menu will appear with the email option.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's the pics. Looks like the firewall pad to me...


----------



## Crikker (Oct 17, 2009)

Just so you all know, that isn't the piece that, if you look under the dash, is where the heater core and other equipment goes through the firewall. That has the large cutout for the core. That is still in place on the car.


----------

